# Racial demographics of my rating. Race and gender



## john-hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

This information may not be accurate. But i researched 4-5 months of Uber driving. I am 28 y old male , minority ethnic (turkish) uber driver. Here is list of my passenger category by frequency ride requests (aprox)
1. White females (under 35)
2. White males (under 35)
3. AA females
4. Asians (both gender)
5. AA males.
6. White people (over 35)

What category gave me most good ratings . How do i know is if i give ride african american males, older white people and white female under 35, i notice my rating goes up. For other groups it will decrease. And also my rides go smooth with these top 3 categories.
90% of door slammers are young white males.

1. AA Male
2. White people (over 35)
3. White females (under 35)
4. AA Females
5. White males (under 35)
6 Asians


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Which category are you in? And what is your current rating?


----------



## john-hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

RichR said:


> Which category are you in?


I updated the thread, good question thanks


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

john-hopkins said:


> I am 28 y old male , minority race uber driver


That isn't enough to place you in one of your categories.

Looking at your results, ... Are you AA?


----------



## john-hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

RichR said:


> That isn't enough to place you in one of your categories.
> 
> Looking at your results, ... Are you AA?


Turkish


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

My worst riders were Asian Women, "Frat Guy type dudes" and drunks.


----------

